# Drachenlederverarbeitung



## RED DEVIL (15. Juli 2007)

Wo finde ich einen Drachenlederlehrer für Allys?Kenne nur den im Ödland,aber der is ja Horde...den sollt ich besser nicht Anquatschen^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. Juli 2007)

Wir sitzen weiterhin an der Quelle zu allen Questen,Items und NPCs:
http://wow.buffed.de/?n=7866


----------



## Riader (30. August 2007)

der ist in Azahar und heißt Peter Galen


----------



## Deathtroll (22. November 2007)

was mich an dem beruf stresst is dass ich für mich zur zeit gar nix herstellen kann obwohl ich so grottenschlechte rüssi trag -.-


----------



## Schlünz1 (21. Dezember 2007)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> was mich an dem beruf stresst is dass ich für mich zur zeit gar nix herstellen kann obwohl ich so grottenschlechte rüssi trag -.-



dann fehlen dir nurn paar skill pkte, dann läuft das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

